# Petros in a 125g?



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Never kept a colony of petros before. Might be getting a 6ft 125g. Was wondering if I could keep a colony of petros in there?

If I could, what do the experts recommend?

thanks.


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

That tank would be perfect for quite a few petros.

Since you have never kept them before I would suggest you start with trew's or a famula variant. Stay away from the Kasumbe's, Longola's, Moshi, macro's, polydons, etc. They are a handful and require some expertise.

Famula's and trews's, and most other petros have care and behavioral similarities to tropheus.

The type of fish you want to keep will determine how many you should have in that tank. Keep in mind, though, it should be heavily crowded.

A quick search in this forum under petros will net you quite a bit of first hand knowledge from several successful keepers. Good luck and feel free to ask away with any additional questions.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I tried Ikolas as well as Trews and Famula. I have not lost a single famula or trew but lost most of my ikola. There is no comparison between the ikola and even the trews or famula. A whole new level of aggression. I can only imagine what the more aggressive types must be like.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

ApexPredator said:


> That tank would be perfect for quite a few petros.
> 
> Since you have never kept them before I would suggest you start with trew's or a famula variant. Stay away from the Kasumbe's, Longola's, Moshi, macro's, polydons, etc. They are a handful and require some expertise.
> 
> ...


Leigh,
What about P.ephippium? I have had no real agression with the group I got from you a year ago. Could part of the reason be that they are f1, rather then wild caught? 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Leigh has much more experience then me in Petro keeping..............but I would stay away from Famula.
I had Famula Blue fins and they were nasty, I could have had a bad group but they were just mean to no end.

My recommendation would be Trew's or Tricolor's to start out with, they are much easier going.


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Of course I am speaking in wide generalities. As a rule of thumb everybodies own fish may behave differently.

I imagine fish are like people, some are just nastier than others 

Famula can be quite aggressive but I find them less aggressive than the larger types and they seem to mix well with everything. Trew's are even more accommodating.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the information everyone. I know bluechips got some famula, but is there any other good sources for famulas? Looking for a good selection.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Check out the retailer review section.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/retailer_index.php


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

What do you guys think about tricolors in a 125g?

how much do you think I can keep in there?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Someone posted pictures awhile back of their F1 Petro Famula Mpimbwe "Orangefin Silverstreak" that looked really good. He bought them from Chip and right now Chip has more of them for a decent price. If I had the money and tank space I would think about getting some.

Do a search in this section to find the pictures.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

If I go with famulas, how many do you guys think I can keep in a 125g long term?


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

20 -25 will do fine. The more the merrier.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone keeping any tricolors?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Just Ikolas here. Nasty nasty nasty.....


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Seems like I'm need a bigger tank to have a decent chance at keeping these fishes.


----------



## 54zamboni (Mar 16, 2005)

i have 12 tricolor juvies, along with 15 trew juvies in a 180g. the tricolors' parents came from old world exotics, and the guy who had them was breeding them in a 75g -- there were at least 20 adults. he had fry coming out of his ears. so having seen it, i know its possible. this is my first experience with petro's, and the tricolors are only 7-8 months old, but they appear much less agressive then the petros. they are only in the 2", maybe pushing 3" range. the two types completely ignore each other, at least in my tank.


----------

